# GLX not working for my nvidia card

## DingoStick

I can't seem to get GLX working right on my system. I have an NVidia GeForce 4, and followed this document, recompiled my kernel to 2.4.30-gentoo-r9, and was going to emerge xfree-drm, but read on several posts that it's not necessary for nv cards. Anyways, when I go to emerge xfree-drm, it wants me to choose my video card type, of which mine is not included:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-drm-4.3.0-kernelsource-20030714.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6-gentoo-0.4.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

                                                                                

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6 failed.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 97, Exitcode 0

!!! Please set at least one video card in VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf or the environment. USE is deprecated. Possible VIDEO_CARDS values are matrox, 3dfx, rage128, radeon, sis, i810, i830, and gamma.
```

My XF86Config has these pertinent lines:

```
# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nv"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

...

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

When I try to use the "nvidia" driver, X won't start. Not sure if that's what's making a difference or not.

Running glxgears gives me this output:

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```

And glxinfo gives me:

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

                                                                                

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

Does anyone have any ideas for how to get GLX working?[/url]

----------

## Mr. Atoz

Yes, the nVidia cards get treated different because nVidia writes and releases their own linux drivers.

You need to:

```

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia

```

Then, the nvidia driver in your XF86Config should work and you should get a nvidia splash screen when X starts.

This is documented somewhere, but I can't seem to find it at the moment.

----------

## Suicidal

The document in question is referring to the old xfree "nv" driver, it will run on X but the official nvidia driver is faster and more up to date.

First remove agpgart and DRI support from the kernel, they just mess the driver up, It has it's own AGP support anyway.

```
< > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

[  ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)
```

Now recompile the kernel

now comment out the DRI section in XF86Config

```
#Section "DRI"

   #Mode 0666

#EndSection 
```

Now unmerge any existing nvidia drivers

```
emerge unmerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel opengl-update
```

and emerge again

```
emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel opengl-update
```

Just to be safe run the following:

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

modprobe the driver:

```
modprobe nvidia
```

If you dont have hotplug installed add nvidia to /etc/modules.autoload or:

```
emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default
```

If it doesnt work after that copy Nvidia's sample XF86Config from /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496/XF86Config.sample.gz and edit it to match your machine.

If you have a personal website through your ISP it might be a good idea to post a working copy there so you can wget it if gets hosed or you need to re-install.

Here is how my XF86Config looks:

```

#************************************************************************

#XFree configuration by Donald R. Gray Jr

#************************************************************************

#

#************************************************************************

Section "Files"

#************************************************************************

   FontPath    "unix?:-1"   

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/speedo/"

EndSection

#************************************************************************

# Server Flags section

#************************************************************************

#Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where the signal is

#recieved. This may leave the console in an unstable state, but may

#provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#NoTrapSignals

#************************************************************************

   Section "InputDevice"

#************************************************************************

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "Keyboard"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

#************************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

#************************************************************************

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

#************************************************************************

Section "Module"

#************************************************************************

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

#************************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

#************************************************************************

   Identifier   "HMD-A440"

   VendorName   "Sony Electronics"

   ModelName    "HMD-A440 Trinitron"

   DisplaySize  360   270

   HorizSync    30.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  48.0 - 170.0

EndSection

#************************************************************************

Section "Device"

#************************************************************************

   Identifier  "NV_AGP"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "NVIDIA"

   BoardName   "Nvidia GeForce3 Ti 200"

   Card        "GeForce3 Ti 200"

   VideoRam     64512

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#************************************************************************

#Nvidia Options

#************************************************************************

   Option       "NvAGP" "1"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "yes"

EndSection

#************************************************************************

Section "Screen"

#************************************************************************

   Identifier "Screen AGP"

   Device     "NV_AGP"

   Monitor    "HMD-A440"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#*************************************************************************

   Section "ServerLayout"

#*************************************************************************

   Identifier     "AGP"

   Screen         "Screen AGP" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#*************************************************************************

#Section "DRI"

#   Group   666

#EndSection

#*************************************************************************

```

----------

## fdavid

Thanks for the great guide, Suicidal!

----------

## KePSuX

All right, I'm lost. I've been trying to get glx working for months now to no avail. I have a Nvidia GeForce2 MX400 and am running the 2.6.1 kernel. I have emerge nvidia-glx and nvida-kernel and run opengl-update nvidia as mentioned by the above poster. I have removed the DRI line from my XFree86 config file, and made sure glx is not commeneted out. Here is my relavent info. If I set my "driver" to anything other than "nv" in the XFree86 file i get a "No Screens Found" error instead of an X session at boot.  I'm really lost here, anyone have any advice? When I follow the above guide I cannot find what he is refering to in my kernel to disable it and also when I get to modprobe nvidia it says it cannot find the nvidia module. 

```
eric@asianstation eric $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

Here is my XFree86 config file. I know the driver is wrong being set to "nv", but it's the only way I can get X to start. I have tried setting it to "nvidia" and "nvidia.o" as mentioned when I emerge nvidia-kernel. 

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#   Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-70

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nv"

    # VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

 #   Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

